# Can it? ASPIRE CF MAXX power a fishbone?



## Nightwalker (29/12/15)

Can the
*ASPIRE CF MAXX power a fishbone?*


----------



## gman211991 (29/12/15)

shaun patrick said:


> Can the
> *ASPIRE CF MAXX power a fishbone?*


Not sure. But an ijust2 can definitely. How low you going? 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightwalker (29/12/15)

gman211991 said:


> Not sure. But an ijust2 can definitely. How low you going?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


.05 - .03


----------



## Nightwalker (29/12/15)

*ASPIRE CF MAXX 3000*


----------



## Silver (29/12/15)

Why the big text @shaun patrick ?
You cross with Aspire? Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## gman211991 (29/12/15)

Really dunno bud

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (29/12/15)

Hi @shaun patrick 
According to this page
http://www.aspirecig.com/products/MOD/mod198.html

The aspire CF Maxx can fire between 0.3 and 5 ohms



shaun patrick said:


> .05 - .03



So your resistance of 0.03 to 0.05 will be *way* too low

Are you sure that is not nickel you using?

I would say stick to 0.5 and above for a bit of safety margin

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## shaunnadan (30/12/15)

You could fire any dripper on almost any mod if the build is right. So a 1.5ohm build on a fishbone could technically fire on a twisp battery. The Vape would suck but it still works. 

The aspire cf has its own internal battery and does up to 50w with a limit on 0.3ohm builds. 

If you build to anything lower it would just flash an assortment of colors on the fire like a malfunctioning robot. 

It's a decent ish mod but when you put a rebuildable tank then it looks like a wizards wand, lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nightwalker (30/12/15)

shaunnadan said:


> You could fire any dripper on almost any mod if the build is right. So a 1.5ohm build on a fishbone could technically fire on a twisp battery. The Vape would suck but it still works.
> 
> The aspire cf has its own internal battery and does up to 50w with a limit on 0.3ohm builds.
> 
> ...


Lol. I have a RX200 coming in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (30/12/15)

shaun patrick said:


> Lol. I have a RX200 coming in



Lekker

Reactions: Like 1


----------

